# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Boardbag - Kaufempfehlung

## Attila

Hi Comunity, ich bruchte mal eine Entscheidungshilfe: nachdem ich jahrelang mein stuff per Flugzeug im doubleboardbag transportiert habe (i.d.R. 1WaveBoard+3 Segel+2Masten+1Gabel) suche ich nun nach Alternativen. Meine Boardbags (NP bzw. jetzt GUN Sails) sind nmlich breiter und lnger und somit vor allem schwerer als bentigt, so da ich diese stets mit Spanngurten zusammen ziehe um sie halbwegs vernnftig zum Counter zu zerren! Da die Airlines immer strikter auf Gewicht und korrekte Mae achten dachte muss was anderes her. So wird im neuen Gunsails Katalog ein sog. Sessionbag mit Rollen angeboten (Mae L 255/B 57/H 33). Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Bags oder andere Ideen bzw. Produkte um o. g. Material als Einheit zu transportieren?
Dank und Gruss

----------


## Fischii

> Hi Comunity, ich bruchte mal eine Entscheidungshilfe: nachdem ich jahrelang mein stuff per Flugzeug im doubleboardbag transportiert habe (i.d.R. 1WaveBoard+3 Segel+2Masten+1Gabel) suche ich nun nach Alternativen. Meine Boardbags (NP bzw. jetzt GUN Sails) sind nmlich breiter und lnger und somit vor allem schwerer als bentigt, so da ich diese stets mit Spanngurten zusammen ziehe um sie halbwegs vernnftig zum Counter zu zerren! Da die Airlines immer strikter auf Gewicht und korrekte Mae achten dachte muss was anderes her. So wird im neuen Gunsails Katalog ein sog. Sessionbag mit Rollen angeboten (Mae L 255/B 57/H 33). Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Bags oder andere Ideen bzw. Produkte um o. g. Material als Einheit zu transportieren?
> Dank und Gruss



Ja vor dem gleichen problem stehe ich auch schon, bin jetzt schon gute 7 monate am berlegen wie es am besten mache.

Also das Sessionbag von Gunsails kommt wohl nicht in frage, da Gunsails bis jetzt nichts am gewicht verndert hat. Es ist zu schwer, wiegt laut der Hotline bei ca. 10 kg..

Ich habe ein Doubelboardbag von NP und werden zwei bretter rein kommen und werde mir entweder das Pro Limit Session-Boardbag ( http://www.surfshop-windsurf.de/limi...bag-p-204.html ) oder das noch leichtere North Mast Quiver Bag Superlight ( wiegt ca. 3,3 kg) ( http://windsurf.de/North-Mast-Quiver-Bag-Superlight ) . Da ich mit meiner frau zusammen fliege nach gypten im Mrz, habe ich gleich zwei Boardbags an gemeldet.

Ich werde im zustzlichen Bag diese rein machen, 5 Segel, 2 Masten, 2 Gabeln + kleinteile.

----------


## Attila

Hi Fischii, danke fr Deinen Tip! Das das Gun-Bag so schwer ist wusste ich gar nicht... 10 kg geht natrlich nicht beim fliegen! Da ich i.d.R. alleine reise  ist die 2 Boardbag-Variante auch nicht drin. In verschiedenen Foren habe ich jetzt tatschlich viel positives ber das Prolimit Sessionbag (kannte ich bisher nicht) gelesen, leider findet sich da aber auch keine Gewichtsangabe?! Aber dafr ist ja eine hotline da!
Euch auf alle Flle viel Wind, Spass und einen sicheren in gyptenurlaub.

----------


## Fischii

> Hi Fischii, danke fr Deinen Tip! Das das Gun-Bag so schwer ist wusste ich gar nicht... 10 kg geht natrlich nicht beim fliegen! Da ich i.d.R. alleine reise  ist die 2 Boardbag-Variante auch nicht drin. In verschiedenen Foren habe ich jetzt tatschlich viel positives ber das Prolimit Sessionbag (kannte ich bisher nicht) gelesen, leider findet sich da aber auch keine Gewichtsangabe?! Aber dafr ist ja eine hotline da!
> Euch auf alle Flle viel Wind, Spass und einen sicheren in gyptenurlaub.




Kein problem, habe gerne geholfen...

Ja hoffen wir mal das beste fr gypten

----------


## SecretSpot

Hi,
wenn ich alleine fliege nehmen ich immer eine NP Double-Boardbag mit folgendem Inhalt:
   1xkleines Board (Wave)
   3xSegel ohne Taschen
   2xMasten
   1xGabelbaum mit allem mglichen abmontiert
Macht zusammen ca. 31kg.
Alle Kleinteile kommen in das normal Gepck.

----------


## p51flier

Also das diesjhrige NP Double Boardbag (das kleine 240/63) wiegt genau 7 kg. Packe genau so wie Secret, nur eine Spur grer (93er FSW), aber die 31kg erreiche ich niemals. Sind so ca. 38kg. Ist bei der TAP aber kein Prob, da die 20kg-Preissprnge haben.

Sepp

----------


## Kusi

Ich hab die SESSION BAG von Gun Sails. Sie wiegt 7.6 KG und nicht wie oben flschlicher Weise behauptet 10 Kg! Die Double Boardbag ist 2012 auch krzer und leichter geworden.

Geiles Ding, gut gepolstert, robust verarbeitet und viel Platz! Ich krieg da mein 75 l Waveboard, 2-3 Masten, ne Gabel, 2-3 Segel und Zubehr rein! Was will man mehr?  :Happy:

----------


## Kentaris

Hi,

ich bin generell kein Freund von Double-Board-Bags, da diese alleine schon zu schwer sind, und auch vollbepackt schlecht zu handeln sind (habe mal in LA mein Double quer ber den Flughafen schleppen mssen).

Kann aber auch am Produkt liegen, habe ein altes von Hawaiian Arts, das wohlmglich selbst schon einiges auf die Waage bringt.

Mein Tipp daher: Separate Taschen bzw. Boardbags! Die Firma Hawaiien Arts hat meiner Meinung das Beste Preisleistungsverhltnis bei Board-Bags gehabt, ist aber wohl nicht mehr am Markt. 

Daher kann ich Dir keinen spezifischen anderen Anbieter nennen.

Oder hast Du mittlerweile schon eine Lsung?

Viele Gre

Markus

----------


## MaBi

Habe auch eine Frage zu der ProLimit Session Bag bezglich Dachtransport:
Auf den Fotos liegt das Board so in der Bag, dass die Standflche zu den Masten und Gabeln zeigt. Montiert man das Teil so auf das Autodach liegt folglich das Unterwasserschiff auf dem Dachtrger auf (ist also unten). 
Kann man vom Schnitt der Bag das Board auch so unterbringen, dass beim Dachtransport die Standflche auf dem Dachtrger zu liegen kommt (so transportiert man ja die Bretter normalerweise). Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine....Fr mich wre das wichtig, weil unter der Bag noch ein zweites Brett liegen soll.
Viele Gre Markus

----------

